# Red bump on the head



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

One of my two first pet store mice has recently developed a red knot on her head between her ears and eyes. What could this be? Its about the size of her eye and bright red.

I can try to get a picture if I can find my camera cord (I haven't been able to find it since the move at the beginning of June..)


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

As I was watching my mice last night, I noticed that the one with the bump on her head was viciously attacked by one of my other girls (a normally non-aggressive mouse). I now have Myrre (the one with the bump) separated with Mithe (the mouse she was originally purchased from the pet store with and who is also in bad health as of late).


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't really say without a picture, but it could be an infected wound, maybe?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Here are some pictures. I cropped them so that I could make the bump more visible.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I've never seen anything like that.
Has it changed in any way since you posted first, or since you noticed it? Is it protruding pus? Is she seemingly affected (itching for example)?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

It has changed. Before it was just a red bump. In the pictures you can see the dark things (not sure if that is a scab or if it is puss); those are new. Its gotten bigger in size from when I first noticed it also.

She doesn't seem bothered by it at all. She hasn't been scratching it. She does seem a lot happier now that she isn't being chased down and attacked by the others.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

She still seems fine. Any idea what this could be? 

I'll get some updated pictures, also.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I forgot to get more pictures, but she has now stopped grooming herself. Her fur is starting to look bad. :/ The bump doesn't appear to have changed from the last picture.. I know it hasn't gotten smaller, but I don't think it has gotten bigger. While I watch her I don't see her messing with it, so I'm not sure if its bothering her. 
She is still separated from the group with her single friend. At least her friend isn't attacking her like the others had started doing.

Since I separated her, she has wanted attention from me a lot more. Before she was never a mouse that cared for being held, and now she enjoys me picking her up and stroking her.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

It looks like a wart. 
Yes mice do get warts. 
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=15497&start=10

There is one with warts in that thread.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

It looks like a wart to me too. Several of my mice have them.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Is there any treatment I should give her? Or should I just leave it be then?


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I've just left the warts on my mice. Occasionally they knock or scratch them and make them bleed but although sometimes there is quite a lot of blood, it soon heals again.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you  Its good to know its nothing serious.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

So I'm curious about the warts, are they people warts, or a strain unique to mice (like the ones ASFs get)? What's the scoop with mouse to mouse transmission?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it might be a cyst.My dog has one in a very similar position and sometimes it gets damaged and bloody/infected.I haven't got a picture of it when it's been damaged,only when it's in 'good' condition and it's in a dark skinned area so not pink.


----------

